# Loggy Acres 2016 Kids



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Here are some pics of my kids last weekend when the sun was still shining. Unlike now when it's below zero!

Up first is Nandi Flame (the paint) and Daisy Duke (or Daisy Mae, lol)


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Their brother Griffin whom I grafted onto Tator since she just had a single buckling.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Tator's buck kid


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ariana's twin does Ella and Paisley, lol only a butt shot apparently.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are all so cute!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Rare Pearl's does. No names yet, just triangle head and trapazoid head per my daughter, lol.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Pumpkin's doe Athena.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Rose's triplet does, Foxglove, aka Foxy, Violet, and Tiger Lilly- the red tail.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

All too ugly.:razz: Especially Redtail. You better send her here.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

beautiful babies


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Cute!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Looking good!! Love Nandi.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

They are all so cute, Nandi is my favorite I think!
Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

